# Help me



## wojtek (Jun 5, 2010)

Here a list of Paph 


Paph micranthum
Paph concolor
Paph henryanum
Paph superbiens
Paph armeniacum
Paph bellatulum
Paph purpuratum 
Paph niveum

and my question is 

which of them is easy to grow ?


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 5, 2010)

i have no problem with superbiens and pupuratum.
this is a difficult question to ask, though, because different people have different growing conditions (either because of where he/she lives, how warm/cold he/she likes to keep his/her house, etc) and different people grow using different media and water differently. in other words, what works for me, may not work for you....


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 5, 2010)

In that group I would pick out concolor, henryanum, superbiens and niveum as easiest under general conditions. Possibly add bellatulum next. Not necessarily difficult to grow, but harder to flower would be micranthum and armeniacum. Though one of my favorites, purpuratum has always been a challenge for me. It may all depend on what conditions you find easy to provide though. In many cases similar hybrids may be a bit easier than the species.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 5, 2010)

As Kirk and LikesPaphs have suggested, the answer to your question would depend on your growing conditions. If Paph purpuratum or armeniacum grows well for you, then most likely micranthum will grow well too, and niveum & superbiens will give you trouble. 

The reverse would be true also, if Paph niveum grows well for you then likely the cooler growing species like armeniacum & micranthum will not do well for you. 

The best answer is to try as many of the different types of Paphs as you can easily afford, and keep track of what grows well and what does not. In as little as two years, you should see a pattern, and that could steer you in what direction you might want to persue expanding your Paph collection toward. 

Paphs come from such varied habitats it is not possible to grow all of them well in the same growing conditions. Try a few and see what does well. 

Higher latitude climate Paphs with sharp winter / summer seasonal temperature variations; micranthum, armeniacum, henryanum, purpuratum, 

Low latitude or near equatorial Paphs with year round intermediate to warm temperatures with little winter / summer variation in temperatures;
superbiens, niveum, godefroyae, & leucochilum

Paphs concolor & bellatulum seem to tolerate either annual temperature scheme. 

Each species has its own preferences for light intensity, water and potting mix, the only way to get the feel for all this is by trying to grow them yourself. 

The best thing to do is when you see an offering of any of your preferred list of species that is at a reasonalble price for you, buy one or several, and give them a try. Get at least a total of 10 or so plants, of as many different species as reasonalble and see what does well for you. The pattern will emerge. Definitely try enough plants so that you can make comparisons. If you experiment with only one plant at a time, you won't be able to compare. Jump in with both feet and see what does well. 

Good luck, growing Slipper Orchids is a challenge that can remain interesting for a whole life time.


----------



## wojtek (Jun 5, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> The best answer is to try as many of the different types of Paphs



You mean, 

get some Paphs from different regions or countries ? 

My Paph praestans grows well but they don't have any blooms : ( (Zygopetalum grows and have flowers without any problem) 

also i want to say, that in winter temp in room is 20celsius in day and 15cel in night.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 5, 2010)

wojtek said:


> You mean,
> 
> get some Paphs from different regions or countries ?
> 
> ...



If Zypetalum grows and blooms well but Paph praestans does not bloom, the Paph just might not be mature enough. How many growths does it have?

And yes, try 2 or 3 inexpensive Paphs from different climates and see what works for you. Comparing to Zygopetalum, some might need shade, or need a warmer or cooler/drier season, but you've got good basic conditions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2010)

From the temperature range you gave us, and the fact that your Zygopetalums do well, I'd suggest you try the cooler-growing Paphs. From your list, those would be micranthum, armeniacum, henryanum and purpuratum. Praestans is a warmer grower, so that may be why it's not blooming for you.

There's a wealth of information about Paph species in these data sheets:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/index.html


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2010)

Niveum, superbiens and concolor are easy.


----------

